# Ural 2WD motorcycles w/sidecar



## Melensdad

I've become fascinated with these Ural motorcycles    Seriously thinking about one.  

HOME PAGE => http://www.imz-ural.com/index.html

Honda comes highly recommended, reliable, lots of dealers, but damn they are just Hondas.  But these Urals have real character.  

Built off of what is reported to be a reverse-engineered World War II era BMW boxer style engine.  Apparently BMW had already moved on to a more advanced boxer style so this is pretty much an antiquated engine that dates back to the 1930's.  It now has been updated a bit with fuel injection.

The design is pretty much a very-slowly upgraded 75 year old design that has much of the same look, but somewhat upgraded parts, while maintaining mostly a not-updated drivetrain.

Anyone have any thoughts on these things?


----------



## JimVT

I had a 59 r60 with the factory sidecar for many years. never the ural.
if you check the seattle craigs you'll usually find used ones.
if it isn't setup for the sidecar changing the rear wheel gearing for the car would be a good idea.
jim


----------



## tiredretired

They may be just a Honda, but damn they are built great and the dealer network is second to none.  

First I have heard of the Ural MC.  Interesting, but for me I doubt it would be something I would ever seriously consider.  

In the end, your money so the decision is yours and yours alone.  For me, I would go with a Honda.  

Good luck.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bob I had a bike as a kid  with that style of front suspension i remembered it was heavy and stiff.


----------



## MrLiberty

Always wanted to buy a cycle with sidecar, but never did.  Thislooks like a fun bike to ride.

They have one on e-bay for sale if anyone is interested.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-Ural-/...c0f53ef9:g:WyIAAOSwQupXUcCd&item=222280630009


----------



## Av8r3400

An eastern block copy of a 1930's BMW. Complete with a heavy, harsh riding, horrible handling springer front end.

What's not to love.


----------



## Melensdad

Av8r3400 said:


> An eastern block copy of a 1930's BMW. Complete with a heavy, harsh riding, horrible handling springer front end.
> 
> What's not to love.



EXACTLY


----------

